# Sore eye



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

When I got in from work today I noticed that Mischief (my 13 year old moggie) has a sore eye. I can't see anything in it and she let me touch around it without flinching in any way so I don't think the socket hurts. I wondered if it may be one of her teeth causing a problem but she let me touch her jaw OK too. 

Her poorly eye isn't as open as the other one and looks red around the rim. She is still eating, purring and sleeping and is her usual self in every other way. She doesn't seem distressed at all.

I'll take her to the vet on Monday but wondered if there was anything I could do in the meantime? I was thinking of maybe giving her an eye bath with a syringe of warm water in case there is something there I can't see that needs flushing out. I don't want to make things worst though.

I feel really worried as a colleague's cat had a sore eye and ended up being put to sleep as it had a tumour behind it. That was bulging out though and Mischief's eye isn't doing that at all.

I'm not working tomorrow so will be able to keep an eye on her. If she seems to be in pain or it gets worst I won't wait until Monday but will 'phone the vet tomorrow.

Have any of you had anything similar with your fur children?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

luke warm weak tea or a weak salt water solution on some cotton wool would be ok hun xx

sounds like she's either been scratched or somethings got in it thats made it a little inflamed xx just keep an eye on it, just in case it goes gunky, if it does she may need some drops from the vets xx

eye problems can be a common thing hun so don't worry too much xx

but yes see your vet  xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Agree with Lou lumpy,yes they are quite common for lots of reasons,he may have caught his eye whilst cleaning or anything Try not to work yourself up with thinking about your mates cat,know it's hard and am sure it will be something and nothing


----------



## Chrissi (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with what the others have said, he may have caught himself whilst having a scratch. I would just keep it clean (with a salt water solution) until you can take him to your vet. hope he's better soon


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

it is worth keeping some saline solution in the house. Tesco chemists sell tiny sachets for pennies. You can just use it to bathe sore eyes.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

I'll get some saline solution so I have it in future.

I will 'phone the vet as soon as they are open tomorrow and see if I can take her in. Am not too busy at work so will leave a bit early. Unfortunately, my vet is only open 9-11 and 3-5 so whenever one of the animals is poorly I have to take time off work.

Her eye looks a bit worst today but she is being her usual self and living up to her name (Mischief). She is 13 but thinks she is still a kitten!!

I just hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Didn't think I'd be able to get Mischief to the vet. She spends most of the day sleeping on my bed but when I came to put her in the cat carrier she was wide awake on my windowsill. When I picked her up my sweet, loving fur child turned into a hissing, biting monster and she escaped and ran out of the cat flap. 

I did manage to catch her - if her eye hadn't been poorly I wouldn't have stood a chance.

She has conjunctivitis and the vet gave her an injection and put some drops in her eyes. I have to continue with the drops twice a day. Mmmm - I think that could be tricky.

She is now back on my bed and not talking to me 

I'm just glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

She'll get over it hunny xx she'll realise you're only looking out for her best interests xx

glad it's being sorted xx persevere and do the drops hunny, it's important that you do xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah Lumpy,really good to read she's being sorted out for her eye infection,and yes she will indeed forgive you in time,may be another lifetime but she will


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, I will definitely use the drops. Just not sure how easy it will be as the vet struggled a bit and I was there to hold Mischief. 

Any suggestions as to technique? I live alone so won't have anyone to hold her for me.

I am just so pleased she will be OK. She lives up to her name and is a real pickle but she is also a purry, loving bundle of fur. Am just off upstairs to give her big cuddles and am sure she will eventually forgive me.


----------

